# Yahoo site builder HTML



## peorge (Aug 25, 2008)

I use yahoo site builder and want to make my background fixed while i scroll the text, pictures ect.. 

I have this code to do this effect... 

Where it says body background = "yourpicture.jpg" .. add bgproperties="fixed" before the closing bracket (>) 

It will look like this on yours: 
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" background="images/LOGO_23.JPG" bgproperties="fixed"> 

The problem is that I don't know how to access the html in yahoo site builder. I know how to add some but I can not find where to view and edit ALL of the html. when I go to my site right click and choose "view source" there is a page full of code and I can see where I need to edit for what I want. Now when I am in yahoo site builder I can not find all of that code, only a box to add code. 

Can anyone help me? :sigh:

Thank You, 

Peorge


----------



## peorge (Aug 25, 2008)

I figured it out. tell me what you think. so far I only have an under construction index page with a couple of graphics I di with paint.net.

www.digitalgraphicworks.com

peorge


----------

